# Geekvape medusa



## Nailedit77 (13/2/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/2/17)

Looks promising!


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/2/17)

So much arrows. WOnder if it can single coil...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/2/17)

Saw this, looks good. 
I may be interested, seems like it works much the same as the Karma rdta. 
Let's wait for some reviews. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Alves (8/3/17)

anyone get one of these yet? i see theyre available.
really love the geekvape stuff


----------



## Coldcat (9/3/17)

Conflicted between getting this or the Azeroth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (9/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> Conflicted between getting this or the Azeroth


I have the Azeroth, its a nice rdta but I am already looking to trade it for a mage or similar rta. Not too fond of the build deck its like the screws are too short.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Coldcat (9/3/17)

Schnappie said:


> I have the Azeroth, its a nice rdta but I am already looking to trade it for a mage or similar rta. Not too fond of the build deck its like the screws are too short.


heard they updated the screws. Not sure what the previous version had over the new one. Will check out some vids.


----------



## Schnappie (9/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> heard they updated the screws. Not sure what the previous version had over the new one. Will check out some vids.


The updated one like you mentioned has longer screws and the juicefill hole has been centered so the wicks are not in thr way when refilling. If you can get your hands on the updated one it will be a win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (10/3/17)

Coldcat said:


> Conflicted between getting this or the Azeroth


I want one of these just because I think they look so beautiful. I KNOW I won't use it, but dammit it will look good on my shelf!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Slav (2/4/17)

Only flaw i see with this is how will you refill of the wicks are in the slots. Looked at one yesterday and didn't see a filling hole?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## craigb (2/4/17)

Coldcat said:


> Conflicted between getting this or the Azeroth


Have both. Had the Azeroth for a week and got the Medusa yesterday. Both awesome. Different from each other, but both really nice. Maybe a bit more build space in the Azeroth though. I don't see myself getting rid of either of them in the foreseeable future.

Ps. My Azeroth is the 'old' one where one of the wick tips is close to the filling hole, not too much of a problem.



Slav said:


> Only flaw i see with this is how will you refill of the wicks are in the slots. Looked at one yesterday and didn't see a filling hole?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



There's 2 ways to open the Medusa. For dripping you just take the top bit off. Very easy to hit the air vents and over flow. You need to pay attention and not over drip.

There is a lower disconnect point that you remove to build or top up the RDTA resovoir (spelling?)

The resovoir sits on a tray over the resovoir and you refill at the gap around the edge of the tray. Thin tips are your friend.


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (3/4/17)

My brother bought one and it has a tiny leak on the lockable barrel. It slides under nicely but has a tiny amount of play...which causes a tiny gap


----------

